

The Open Mainframe Project - Tsiolkovsky
https://www.openmainframeproject.org/

======
PaulHoule
What I find so funny about this is that people are now doing with containers
what people have been doing with mainframes for decades. That is, running
thousands of virtualized environments on a typical server.

I remember logging into a 3270 terminal to a screen displayed by VMS (the
virtualization manager) which would immediately spin up a virtual machine
running your own copy of CMS for you do development or other command line
work.

It is so much fun to see things go full circle.

